# Miniature poodle breeders



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

gwtwmum2 said:


> I've been reading alot on different poodle breeders and am having a hard time finding good reputable mini poodle breeders. I've found great Standard and some good toys - but few minis. For those of you with minis out there - where did you look to find yours? (And I don't mean oversized toys - I'm looking for someone who breeds minis on purpose). I've looked at Puppyfind, breeders.net, and nextdaypets.
> I would love to go and see more minis to get a feel for their personality vs. the toy and the standard. At shows, it is hard to talk to poodle breeders because usually they are grooming and so (understandably) they don't want to talk.



Does it matter where the breeder lives ? you probably will not find too many reputable mini breeders on puppyfind or nextday pets 

If not my sister has talked to http://www.alegriapoodles.com/ The mother Laurel Berg , She is really nice person. We watched them grooming ans she talks to you while grooming , Gretchen is a very nice bitch. she laid on the grooming table with an attitude saying " yes I am the diva I am ready for hair and make up " lol 


I have the poodle variety issuse for minis only I will list some breeders in their for you when I get home.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

No, I'm not too concerned with location. I'd just like to get a feel for who is out there and be able to email with questions about the breed. I agree with puppyfind and nextdaypets not being the best place to look, but I've gotten lucky there before so I just keep reading and checking. I've also tried breedersclub.net.
Ideally if I could find someone in the IL/WI/IN/OH/KY areas I could potentially drive and meet them and learn but far away is fine if they have email or don't mind phone calls.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

You can always check http://www.poodlesonline.com/.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

PonkiPoodles said:


> You can always check http://www.poodlesonline.com/.


I forgot about this website , there is another one but let me find it then I will post


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Poodle Pedigree also has a listing page here http://poodlepedigree.com/links.htm I hope you find one! You have tried AKC and UKC sites as well as Poodle Club Of America as well right? They have breeder listings. I found a couple more, they are not in the areas you mentioned, but they may know someone if they can not help you.

http://www.taysadogs.com/index.htm

http://www.amitykennels.com/

http://www.home.earthlink.net/~rochambeaumins/index.html (great lines)

http://kiyarapoodles.com/default.aspx ( again great lines )

I have an entire folder bookmarked lol! So if you need more I can give more lol


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

what about minaturepoodles.com ????


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I've had wonderful conversations both on the phone and by e-mail with Carolyn O'Rourke of Cabryn Poodles (cabrynpoodles.com). She has been a breeder of poodles for years and is the president of the Watchung Poodle Club. She is very knowledgeable and so helpful. Located in the New Jersey/New York area. I told her that several breeders/handlers at dog shows had bad-mouthed miniatures as being hyper and as having a high-strung temperament as compared with standards. She said her poodles were not hyper, and she wouldn't be breeding them if they had that kind of temperament. I believe her.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> I've had wonderful conversations both on the phone and by e-mail with Carolyn O'Rourke of Cabryn Poodles (cabrynpoodles.com). She has been a breeder of poodles for years and is the president of the Watchung Poodle Club. She is very knowledgeable and so helpful. Located in the New Jersey/New York area. I told her that several breeders/handlers at dog shows had bad-mouthed miniatures as being hyper and as having a high-strung temperament as compared with standards. She said her poodles were not hyper, and she wouldn't be breeding them if they had that kind of temperament. I believe her.


It all depends on the lines and environment I think, if you breed hyper you will produce hyper. I have seen them both ways, just like standards and toys. Tynkers is so easy going ( she is a mini) that most people even my vet askes me "are you sure she is only this old" She will sit and stay where I tell her for however long is needed. She has never had any formal training just what I have done at home for obedience, she has never needed it. But FFS (Amber) has standards that are hyper out of their gourds!!!!! Yet Ki-ki is layed back, don't get me wrong, she and Tynk both get cases of the "zoomies" but they are just chill dogs. 

Meet the parents, see how other pups from previous litters behave if there are any there. You can actually MAKE a chill dog a hyper dog as well, so be careful of that, they as little dogs will pick up on things like high pitched voices and it will turn into a chain reaction if you let it. I have NEVER let Tynk just run around the house barking at everything I have taught her from a young age the command quiet, and used LOTS of praise when she does it with or without the command, I have done this will all my dogs, so none of them a "barkers". they will bark when playing and such, but not excessive. I think ANY breed ANY variety can be what you make it so long as the foundation is there, say calm parents usually means calmer pups ect. LOTS of training helps as well.


----------

